# Looks like I bought stolen tortoises



## BMW (Aug 6, 2019)

A few days ago I bought 4 tortoises from craigslist 

A sulcata 
A Russian
A baby cherry head 
And a leopard 

All for only 300$ 

Today I found flyers in my neighborhood that a family is missing there leopard tortoise and that it probably got stolen cause there property was fenced in 

The picture looked Similar to the one I bought so I called and met them at there home they showed me pictures of him from a baby and pictures of him growing up its definitely their tortoise so I gave him back to them...

Now I'm sitting here with 3 tortoises left and I'm pretty sure they are stolen to............ 

The seller deleted his add in craigslist and also his account plus I picked them up at a parking lot

I decided I'm gonna print photos of the tortoises out and see if someone will call obviously I will only give them away if they have proof

Guess my 300$ are gone [emoji2955]


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 6, 2019)

That's very generous of you to bite the bullet like that and take that loss. I think it would only have been fair of the leopard person to divide your $300 by four (four tortoises) and give you $75. It's not like YOU were the one who stole them. You were being honest and quite fair and they should have rewarded your honesty.

I'm a little concerned about "fliers in your neighborhood." Craigslist is quite extensive. What are the chances that that guy stole the leopard from YOUR neighborhood. Leopard tortoises all look quite similar. I'm pretty much a doubting thomas. I applaud your honesty.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Aug 6, 2019)

BMW- you are a very good person that got to learn a hard life lesson. Check with the Local Animal Control as well. Sadly people all to often just decide to dump their pets so finding them cheap on Craiglist is not unusual so no criminal act on your part. Just sad that it happens


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Aug 6, 2019)

Wait I seen a post on FB about these tortoises bring stolen. Let me find it


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Aug 6, 2019)

In pretty sure I seen a post on FB where someone had described the same 4 species of tortoises being stolen from an escape proof enclosure. I can't find the post right now but I've posted in the tortoise group I seen it to see if anyone can find the link.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Aug 6, 2019)

It might be a good idea to check with local law enforcement as well. Sometimes they are together with local animal control, sometimes not. If any reports have been filed about the missing tortoises, local law enforcement might already have more information to work with. If you've actually seen the suspect, and/or interacted with the suspect, they need any information you can provide. At least it may help them determine where to focus and what to be on the lookout for.


----------



## BMW (Aug 8, 2019)

I ended up calling the authorities about the man and with the description of his car and looks he got arrested yesterday and his pickup truck was full with tortoises

It seems like he is involved with over 200 missing tortoises near my area 

The authorities currently try to find all the owners...

I'm just waiting now that it finally shows up in the news [emoji846]


----------



## TechnoCheese (Aug 8, 2019)

BMW said:


> I ended up calling the authorities about the man and with the description of his car and looks he got arrested yesterday and his pickup truck was full with tortoises
> 
> It seems like he is involved with over 200 missing tortoises near my area
> 
> ...



Woo hoo!


----------



## LaLaP (Aug 8, 2019)

BMW said:


> I ended up calling the authorities about the man and with the description of his car and looks he got arrested yesterday and his pickup truck was full with tortoises
> 
> It seems like he is involved with over 200 missing tortoises near my area
> 
> ...


Wow! You helped bust a tortoise kidnapping operation! You sir are a hero!


----------



## vladimir (Aug 8, 2019)

Wow, definitely keep us posted on any developments! I'm glad you were able to reuninte the one tortoise with the owners. Good job


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Aug 8, 2019)

Wow the FBI might get involved to if he crossed state lines! You are the man! Can only imagine how many sad owners you have saved!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Aug 8, 2019)

Wow, that makes me worry posting about my turtles and tortoise on social media.


----------



## dmilam (Aug 8, 2019)

Impressive! I’m glad you reported him and they caught him.


----------



## method89 (Aug 8, 2019)

I can't locate 1 tortoise in my neighborhood. Crazy how this guy found 200.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Aug 8, 2019)

Probably stalked the the Home Depot next to the seed store!


----------



## wellington (Aug 8, 2019)

Wow, so sorry your losing on this deal but how great you helped catch a thief and most likely a tortoise abuser. I'm sure they didbt get any proper care.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Aug 9, 2019)

Great job!


----------



## Tortoise MasterMan (Dec 20, 2019)

Congratulations! You should be rewarded by all the people you found the tortoises of, and many other besides!


----------



## Tom (Dec 20, 2019)

200? In Utah? That doesn't sound right...


----------



## AnnV (Jan 22, 2020)

OMG. this worries me....
Missing my little guy.
I am watching CL like a hawk. May have to expand my search, though.
I am offering a reward and would have happily handed it over to you!
Thank you for being an upstanding good person....


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 25, 2020)

Thank you for being a good man and for hopefully reuniting lots of owners with their torts.


----------



## Quadro (Jan 25, 2020)

BMW said:


> I ended up calling the authorities about the man and with the description of his car and looks he got arrested yesterday and his pickup truck was full with tortoises
> 
> It seems like he is involved with over 200 missing tortoises near my area
> 
> ...


Glad they caught him !!!!


----------



## Quadro (Jan 25, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Wow, that makes me worry posting about my turtles and tortoise on social media.


That’s exactly how I feel lol I have a shirt that says mother of tortoises and after 1day of wearing it I had too many strangers say oh you have tortoises and I was like “ummm yeah “ then my paranoia kicked in haven’t worn the shirt since ?


----------

